# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  2010 ish Ranger or BT50  any good?

## trooper90

As above thinking about one of these I know the gearbox can give trouble anything else to look at or info on ?
Thanks

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The gearbox on these things generally cops some flack for giving out on 4th or 5th especially if they do a lot of towing. Half a litre more than recommended transmission oil solves this as it's caused by those two gears sitting high in the box and getting hot due to minimal contact with the oil. I'm not sure about the 3 litre in these, the older 2.5 is an absolute rocket but was prone to warped or cracked heads or headgaskets

----------


## mikee

Check egr cooler replaced!!

----------


## trooper90

Cheers probably the 3.0l model

----------


## mikee

> Check egr cooler replaced!!


Really I wanted to say "RUN AWAY FAST" but i think if i am honest we were let down badly by inept and incompetitant service work by both the dealership and service guys (2 different lots). After the last repair it got traded, it never even went back in our garage.
Left my wife stranded 3 x on side of road it did.

----------


## trooper90

Yes that would be shitty! Driving a work one they go well nice gear ratios too.

----------


## No.3

> Really I wanted to say "RUN AWAY FAST" but i think if i am honest we were let down badly by inept and incompetitant service work by both the dealership and service guys (2 different lots). After the last repair it got traded, it never even went back in our garage.
> Left my wife stranded 3 x on side of road it did.


Mikee has it there, the quality of servicing is a cause of a lot of the issues.  I've had mine serviced at the local dealer religiously, but to be honest the sales team far far outperform the servicing team.  Every time I've got it back something hasn't been right and I mean every time.  You can't keep making excuses - which is a shame as they aren't dear or lacking in the customer's experience it's just the quality of the work on the vehicle.  

That said, the basic vehicle of that era is the last of their model run so a lot of their issues had been discovered and corrections made.  They are reliable if looked after and not used at full load or towing 3000Kg - even reasonable off road.  The next generation (PX) brought in the CanBUS setup, which can create a few issues but worse with the new one is a few of the design features of the engine and fuel system which in a word suck.

----------


## Danny

We broke the front tie rods also on my mates. It wasnt rough either. 
Gearbox job done. 
Clutch. 
All done at about the 290k mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## trooper90

Yes that would be shitty! Driving a work one they go well nice gear ratios too.

----------


## mikee

Fwiw ours was 2009. We brought it at 97k kms traded it 2 years later at 110k kms and in that time it had 2 egr cooler replacements, 1 boost sensor, 1 cpu and 2 injectors replaced. If it werent covered by extended warrenty would have meant it cost us 15k in repairs over that time.
Im not sure if they "loaded" the bill because it was warrenty or what but they were not only eye watering but it seemed they were not following any type of logical diagnosis proceedure.........more guesses each time.
I think most modern vehicles are pretty good but skills of service guys are either superb if you are lucky or appalling most of the time.

And is is a service chap!!

----------


## No.3

Yeah they call it loading the parts shotgun and hoping for a hit.  Diagnosis is unfortunately a dying skill, and with the amount of data off modern vehicles theres really no excuse for not doing it.

----------


## Happy Jack

I have a 2012 6 speed manual 3.2L Ranger just coming up 200000 and I see no reason to change it. It has had a new battery, tyres and regular servicing. For the base model not even an XLT it has everything I need still

----------


## No.3

Yep, I'm the same except 2013 XLT done 130K.  Does everything I need, no real issues showing up apart from a pesky limp mode coming up in a very specific situation.  I've got a bluetooth OBD link doohickey talking to a $10 android app, and pulling all of the raw data off the EMU for the fuel pressure actual, fuel pressure desired and a few fuel-other interesting bits.  Would seem to be showing that the problem is a sticky suction control valve that isn't opening quickly enough as the thing throttles off going over the top of a hill, which is allowing the fuel pressure on the rail to spike well over the alarm threshold and chucking up a DTC and a yellow 'check engine' light followed by the dreaded 2000RPM limit.  Dealer idea was to replace the entire fuel delivery system from pump through to rail and injectors, which would likely have fixed the issue but properly diagnosing it literally comes in at 10% of the cost and we absolutely know which component isn't operating to spec.

----------


## Mackattack

Dual massive flywheel had a reputation of collapsing on the 2007-2008 model and rear differential whining. Similar thorts as others tho. Real nice gear ratios but I was very glad I had an extended warranty when I had one

----------

